# Double Pendulum Stereo Harmonic Tremolo Mockup Pedal - Available Now



## music6000 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Robert (Jan 28, 2022)

I moved the LEDs to opposite sides of the footswitch today (horizontally aligned with the two outer knobs)...

Now that I see your graphic I feel kinda bad about that.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 28, 2022)

Robert said:


> I moved the LEDs to opposite sides of the footswitch today (horizontally aligned with the two outer knobs)...
> 
> Now that I see your graphic I feel kinda bad about that.
> 
> View attachment 22221


Not sure what you mean, Looks OK to me!


----------



## lcipher3 (Feb 6, 2022)

Ha - my LEDs never really wind up where they are on the board.  
I tend to move things around


----------

